# Brand New Eclipse 56050 6 Disc In Dash CD Changer



## Nology (Apr 14, 2008)

Not Mine.

Eclipse 56050 6 Disc In Dash CD Changer / am / fm radio With 56050HA Main Brain | eBay


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

are these any good or is it just convenient to have 6 disk in the head unit? its the only reason I didnt pick one up.

I dont know if its like the rest of the old decks but more...or is it less .lol?


----------

